# Urge Endur-O-Matic Helmet



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I came across a picture of this helmet the other night, and it really piqued my interest. I did a Google search and came up with some sites that sell them, eBay, Price Point, and Universal to name a few. I know that Urge is based in France and that their helmets are quite popular. My question concerns the safety "standards" in regards to the construction of the helmet. Are the safety standards the same abroad as they are here in the States, or, are our safety standards better? I have a Giro Zar now and like it quite a bit, but would like to get a second helmet and would like something "different" which the Urge falls into.


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

Urge are a French company
Urge Bike&Snow Products
I have one of these helmets and like it a lot


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Stu.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

I love mine...really comfy and doesn't make me look like a mushroom. Although I haven't used on a hot day yet.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have one, and like it so far. I also have not used it on any hot days, but in milder temps works very well.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I picked one up coming from a fox flux and it fits really good .. I can honestly say it feels comfy rather then just something sitting on your head and being annoying . Looks great too , super light , and it stays cool .


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll pull the trigger on one of these. I haven't decided on which Enduro I'm going to get yet. Can't make up my mind on the color scheme. What choices did you guys end up making, out of curiosity.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I got the Flash gold or whatever it is called...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

If your heads 60cm or more look for another helmet, they run pretty small, the XL only fits up to 60cm, ive heard plenty say that they dont fit them even with a 60cm melon
cheers


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Tone's said:


> If your heads 60cm or more look for another helmet, they run pretty small, the XL only fits up to 60cm, ive heard plenty say that they dont fit them even with a 60cm melon
> cheers


Actually very good point, my suede is on the large side...but the XL fits me, but on the limit .

Mine is this one Google Image Result for https://www.probikeshop.com/images/products2/153/77601/77601-urge-casque-endur-o-matic-flash-blanc-2012-2.jpg

But I love the fact there are loads of colours


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Tone's said:


> If your heads 60cm or more look for another helmet, they run pretty small, the XL only fits up to 60cm, ive heard plenty say that they dont fit them even with a 60cm melon
> cheers


Agreed. My head is 59cm I think. I usually wear a Giro medium size without tightening the head adjustment much. My Large/XL Endur-o-Matic fits, but any tighter would not be comfortable. That's with the thinest of the supplied pads for inside the helmet.

Comfort is average to me, but that's a personal thing. However, I like the way the helmet wraps around the head more than other helmets, which I think is why a lot of people are interested in this product.

That being said, my biggest complain with this helmet is that the chin straps are really cheap and require frequent readjustment. Like almost every ride or even during a ride. I know an other person who has one and complains about exactly the same problem.

I really wanted to like this helmet, but I don't think I would buy again. YMMV.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Helmet preference is very personal. That said, the Endur-o-matic is the best open face helmet I've owned and fits the shape/size of my head perfectly. I wouldn't use anything else.

As for the question of safety, I don't specifically know. Anecdotally, I was attempting to climb a steep rock face on a local trail (National) here in Phoenix. Missed my line and went over backward, hitting the crown of my head on an adjacent sharp rock outcropping.

Urge helmet cracked, but completely absorbed the impact that otherwise would have severely injured or killed me. I replaced it with another the following day.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I had my wife do a measurement of my head and came up with 23.5 inches around. Converting to cm that comes out to 59.69 cm. The Enduro l/xl max is 60cm. That's cutting it pretty close. Not much wiggle room. I have no way of trying one on either to make sure it will fit, so I'm at an impasse. 

I saw the thread here talking about the POC Trabec helmet and it looks like it could be a sound alternative if I can't make my mind up on the Urge. The Trabec XL has a size of 59-62 cm. At least that would give me the option of some adjustment if needed.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I like POC stuff, too, but the fit on the Trabec vs the Urge is completely different. I wanted to like it, but the POC helmet did not fit my head at all.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Blatant said:


> I like POC stuff, too, but the fit on the Trabec vs the Urge is completely different. I wanted to like it, but the POC helmet did not fit my head at all.


Thanks Blatant. I've been online searching for dealers of both helmets that are close to me so I could try them on. I found a POC dealer 35 miles from me. They are not open yet, but hopefully they will have the Trabec in stock to try on. No luck on a "local" urge dealer.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Only problem with the POC is that its the biggest helmet ive ever seen, it looks like you have a blown up airbag on your head lol or a massive mushroom, or maybe thats how it looked on my head, but ive got a big melon, i can make any helmet look small.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Tone's said:


> Only problem with the POC is that its the biggest helmet ive ever seen, it looks like you have a blown up airbag on your head lol or a massive mushroom, or maybe thats how it looked on my head, but ive got a big melon, i can make any helmet look small.


I hear you Tone's, but in all reality, do any bike helmets look good on?  I've got a pretty standard sized head if there is such a thing. My Giro Zar fits fine, but I was able to try it on. It looks like I might just have to purchase one from an online dealer that has a excellent return policy just in case it doesn't fit properly.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kevinboyer said:


> I hear you Tone's, but in all reality, do any bike helmets look good on?  I've got a pretty standard sized head if there is such a thing. My Giro Zar fits fine, but I was able to try it on. It looks like I might just have to purchase one from an online dealer that has a excellent return policy just in case it doesn't fit properly.


I could have the answer for you Kev.

Recently i decided to ditch the Fox flux, i wasnt happy with the poor strap system, nor its weight of feel, i always noticed i had something on my head, even though its the most popular helmet out there.

I have a 661 full face thats the best FF ive ever had so i decided to try the 661 recon stealth.
i have a 60cm melon so i ordered the XL recon in matte black.

Well i must say its the best fitting and slickest helmet ive ever owned.
I hate helmets, i hate the feel, look, i just hate them, but this is the first helmet ive ever put on i actually liked to wear.

Its top quality, got better air flow than the flux, better strapping system, better padding, better fit which is personal i realise that ,it has great rear head protection, its lighter and it actually looks slick.

I must say that from an aesthetic point of view matte black is imo the only colour you can buy that looks ok in a helmet, thats hands down fact lol.

661 make great products, ive even ditched my fox elbow n knee guards for 661, i couldnt be more inpressed.

check out the recon mate, its a great helmet

cheers Kev.:thumbsup:

It costs about $95 from CRC, free shipping, you can return it if the fits not great


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

kevinboyer said:


> I came across a picture of this helmet the other night, and it really piqued my interest. I did a Google search and came up with some sites that sell them, eBay, Price Point, and Universal to name a few. I know that Urge is based in France and that their helmets are quite popular. My question concerns the safety "standards" in regards to the construction of the helmet. *Are the safety standards the same abroad as they are here in the States, or, are our safety standards better?* I have a Giro Zar now and like it quite a bit, but would like to get a second helmet and would like something "different" which the Urge falls into.


Bicycle Helmet Standards

There are a load of other pages that compare safety standards if you do a quick Google.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Tone's said:


> I could have the answer for you Kev.
> 
> Recently i decided to ditch the Fox flux, i wasnt happy with the poor strap system, nor its weight of feel, i always noticed i had something on my head, even though its the most popular helmet out there.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated Tone's. :thumbsup: I'll give the Recon a good look. One question. Are you satisfied with how far the back of the helmet comes down? Is it the same or better than the POC?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kevinboyer said:


> Much appreciated Tone's. :thumbsup: I'll give the Recon a good look. One question. Are you satisfied with how far the back of the helmet comes down? Is it the same or better than the POC?


Yes, it comes down as far as the flux and the POC, they are all about the same give or take a few mm, cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------

